# Morel Elate LE MX33.3 Crossovers



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's my eBay posting...

Morel Elate MX33.3LE Crossover - eBay (item 260764535301 end time Apr-10-11 19:29:33 PDT)

Will accept trade for CDM 88 Mids or Best Offer for forum members. 

Bluenote


----------



## AL_G300C (Sep 26, 2009)

i made you an offer on ebay 

from Jab_Joe 

that b me


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey thanks for the offer. I can work with that!

Send me a PM for payment details.

Bluenote


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

THIS ITEM LISTING HAS ENDED.


----------

